# Where do you trail ride?



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Wanted to know where others trail ride at. I ride regularly in the Alleghany Mountains in PA. My husband and I have also ridden in Elk Forest and PA Grand Canyon, George Washington National Forest in Virginia, Beaver Creek OH, Alleghany State Park in NY, and Crooked Creek in Kittaning PA. Places I would love to go someday is Adirondacks, Hocking Hills, and the Smokey Mountains.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Where did you stay when you rode the grand canyon? I have been there several times while visiting my daughter and I would love to go camp and ride there...It's such a pretty place..
I usually go to Grave's Mnt and Fort valley in Va. Been to Whipporwill in NC, Hancock Md. Micheux (sp) State park in PA. and Bull Pasture Mnt in Va. Always looking for place to go camp with my horses...


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

The Pennsylvania Grand Canyon we stayed at a opening on the hill that was free in the forest but if we ever went again I would pay the money to stay at one of the camps on the bottom, We had read in PA trail ride book that there was an opening to fit 4-5 rigs in on Hesselgessel road and let me say we didn't really fit our little two horse bumper pull we had at the time. 
When we rode in VA though we stayed at the Fort Valley Stable is that where you were at? Super nice can't wait to go back someday, but with so many areas I would love to see it is hard to go back when i get the chance. What was Bull mtn like?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

There's already a thread exactly like this...

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/where-do-you-get-ride-34120/


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

There is a neat group on Yahoo. Serious Trail Riders. Nice members and great info.


----------

